# Rubik's Cube Club at UC Davis: Looking for Input



## ChrisBird (Oct 28, 2011)

"Dear Rubik’s Cube Club at UC Davis (UCDCC) Leaders,



Congratulations! Your 2011-2012 registration has been approved. Hard copy confirmation is available in your CSI mailbox #I-3 located in 457 Memorial Union."

We are official. What have you all not seen in your local competitions (anywhere in the world) that you think should be implemented in future local tournaments?

What events aren't done enough that you would like?
What goes incorrectly/isn't smooth that you all think should be fixed?

Just looking for your input for my first competition which may be soon!

~Chris


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> "Dear Rubik’s Cube Club at UC Davis (UCDCC) Leaders,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
big cubes


----------



## clarubik (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in Sacramento County and I would love to come to a Davis comp. Are you still going to try and make this happen?


----------

